# Free Lance Duck Hunting in Saskatchewan



## aztec

Well, all of you North Dakota folks have finally worn me down. I confess to being one of those awful nonresident hunters who have come to North Dakota yearly to shoot "your" ducks. I have been coming out there almost every year since 1984. I have had a wonderful time and have spent a fair amount of money in your state but you seem to be the only state in the union that discourages tourism. So I am ready to take the not-so-subtle hints and move on.

I am tired of getting squeezed off of the land that I hunted for many years by the access brokers, the friendly relationships with the generous and accomodating landowners have been lost, a gift at Christmas or Thanksgiving just doesn't cut it anymore, the unfavorable limits to the length of a nonresidents season, I have been put off of hunting the PLOTS land that I helped pay for - so I have decided to try my luck in Saskatchewan next year. (not that I blame the landowners for taking the money mind you- many need it and I don't begrudge them maximizing their income, after all, it is the American way).

I am hoping that one of you ND guys will be so glad to hear that one more evil nonresident hunter is hanging it up that you might give a tip or two on Saskatchewan duck hunting. I want to go there to hunt ducks - don't care that much about shooting geese - we have lots here in Wisconsin but darn few ducks. If I get a couple of geese incidental to duck hunting, fine, but duck hunting has always been my passion.

I am interested in freelance hunting in Saskatchewan - not because I am cheap or cannot afford a guide but I just like being on my own or with one hunting partner and my black lab. So I am wondering about the viability of free lance hunting up there, where generally to go, what the current attitudes are towards nonresident USA duck hunters, where to stay, any other advice, etc.

Remember guys, if you don't give me any help, I am likely to try it again in North Dakota next year. So you will be doing yourself a service by sending me further northwest. So how about it, guys - any help out there for an old cheesehead duck hunter?


----------



## HonkerExpress

Too bad to hear you are going to leave our state and go someplace else to shoot ducks. I guess if you feel we are pushing you out, then I guess its your show. I just want you to know that alot of us are in the same position as you are. I have lost just as much land that I "used" to be able to hunt on because of outfitters and what not. It sucks to say the least, but I hope you reconsider and try moving to a different area if nothing else to shoot ducks. There is still lots of land available, you just need to look. I really hope you can think long and hard about this. Don't put the blame on the Resident hunters, its getting bad for us too. Just my two cents. :eyeroll:


----------



## aztec

I don't "blame" any particular group as I believe that there are several different special interests at work. Am quite willing to accept the reality that the good old days are gone for nonresident hunters in North Dakota. Just hoping to get a little help in going in another direction. I've seen some posts that seem to inidcate that some areas in ND are better than others. But if I am going to start over in a new area, I think I'll try Canada. C'mon guys, help me leave your bailiwick.


----------



## northdakotakid

hey Aztec, first you insult us then you ask for directions. The reason many people are testy about hunters in general is that there is little appreciation. This really rubs me wrong here, everyone is feeling the squeeze and pressure that is being put on oour hunting areas, all of us hunters.

But to say that we have pushed oyu out of the last freelancer state is a bit much. Expecting that if you send a land owner a christmas gift in order to hunt their land is a bit rediculous. That is the problem, people have quit doing things for people just to do something out of appreciation. You should not expect to be able to hunt someones land because you sent them a christmas gift last year, you should send a christmas gift to thank for the current year and then again, the following year show up as you did the first year and ask permission again....except of course with a wholelot less background information being exchanged.

The reason I get to hunt where I do is because I am very friendly with people, I help them when they don't ask and I always take time to talk with them. I know that next year, they could decide not to let me in for whatever reason, but because of the relationship we have developed I am lucky enough to remain on as a guest.

I am not mad at NR, I am mad at hunters in general. There ahs been a lack of ethics in our sport that is escelating. No longer is a vacation or a hunt successful unless you get on the best fields, the best migration routes and shoot your limit everyday.

Aztec.....I am sorry that you have lost those relationships, and heck, you are not making an unwise decision by going to Canada. I am personally heading up there next year just to try it out. But please don't try and complain that hunters are taking away all your opportunities, you have become as spoiled as we have with the wealth of opportunities that ND has offered in its past. Your energy would be better felt if you decided to do something about the land that you and I have had the opportunityto enjoy.

But good luck...and there are hundreds of resources about huting Canada. You can PM me if you would like to know where we are headed, I would be glad to help you find a new area.


----------



## Dan Bueide

aztec,

I'm wholly confused.

Neither the season length nor the cost (if you're only hunting ducks) has changed a lick since the first day you hunted ND in 1984. In 1983, when I bought my first ND hunting license, *as an NR no less*, I could only hunt two seven-day periods and if memory serves, it cost me about $85-90. Same/same for NR waterfowlers today - some 20+ years later.

And, first you seem to waggle your finger at the resident sportspersons for trying to preserve the ND outdoors experience, then you seem to simultaneously blame the commercialized landowners (and presumably o/g's) and their pay-hunt guests who have helped contribute to its demise. Who/what exactly is the problem in your mind, because the forces you mention are at other ends of the spectrum?

Your choice to come back or not - no worries either way. But, don't think your personal choice is going to have much impact on things. For every one of these "you pushed me out" posts, there are ten "hey, guys, just planning my first trip to ND - where should I go to find the most ducks I can hammer on for 7 days straight" posts.

In terms of Sask, it will all depend on the moisture up there between now and next late spring. If this year is the beginning of a new cycle, go where it's wetter than average. If this year was an abboration and prairie Canada goes dry again nest year, ND will likely again produce much of the "northern" Central Flyway flight and there will be much closer travel options for your duck hunting. The best traveling duck hunting in the lower 48 in the past several years and for the forseeable future goes to those guys who draw the SD general tags, and you have about a 1/2 chance of drawing one any given year. About 1/3 the number (~8k) of NR's apply for those 4k tags than the total number of NR's that actually hunt ND, and it is the premier duck hunting in the lower 48 - just best to plan your trip for a week or so after the ND 24/7 hammer fest begins.


----------



## Joltin_Joe

I may be off base, but it seems like a counter productive form of asking for help.


----------



## aztec

I certainly did not intend to insult anyone, and if I did, I sincerely apologize.

It's your state, your land, and you can obviously enact whatever regulations you want. But clearly there has been an anti-nonresident hunter movement the last few years. Some of it has gotten a little crazy. One of your illustrious legislators even introduced a bill a few years ago that would require nonresidents to have a legal description of any lands that they hunt! Thank goodness, most are more reasonable than that and the bill failed. The small game license is now a seperate $85 charge and I must confess to trying to chase a few sharptails in the afternoons after scouting. Not to worry, I haven't had much success at that and mostly it has been a enjoyable walk.

But in any event, I have seen some discussion of Saskatchewan hunting in posts by ND residents and was just trying to find out a little more about it. I'm not looking for directions to anyone's secret honey hole but just a little information on the situation up there before I make a try at it next year.

I just don't really enjoy the outfitter/guide experience (been there, done that- toomuch "gang hunting") and was hoping to find somewhere that a guy can freelance - independent cuss that I am. I've just decided not to buck the obvious trend anymore

No hard feelings to anyone, I just want to try somewhere else and was hoping for a little help.


----------



## dwshunt

We hunted up by Wadena and the Quill Lakes area for three years straight. We hunted mostly for snows but did manage a couple good duck hunts. I believe the better duck hunting is just East of Wadena. The water this year was supposed to be alot better, but we did not go this year. The folks in Wadena are great, they provide you with a map of all the landowners and no one turned us down to hunt unless someone else had already asked them. It was no problem as we just scouted and asked the next landowner who would let us. I can't say enough about the friendly people there and you can find places to rent to stay for very resonable rates. You could take 200 shells without paying a duty, but make sure you take enough because the duty is nothing compared to the price of shells up there if you run out.

Good Hunting.


----------



## aztec

Dan Bueide said:


> aztec,
> 
> Neither the season length nor the cost (if you're only hunting ducks) has changed a lick since the first day you hunted ND in 1984. In 1983, when I bought my first ND hunting license, *as an NR no less*, I could only hunt two seven-day periods and if memory serves, it cost me about $85-90. Same/same for NR waterfowlers today - some 20+ years later.
> 
> And, first you seem to waggle your finger at the resident sportspersons for trying to preserve the ND outdoors experience, then you seem to simultaneously blame the commercialized landowners (and presumably o/g's) and their pay-hunt guests who have helped contribute to its demise. Who/what exactly is the problem in your mind, because the forces you mention are at other ends of the spectrum?
> 
> Your choice to come back or not - no worries either way. But, don't think your personal choice is going to have much impact on things. For every one of these "you pushed me out" posts, there are ten "hey, guys, just planning my first trip to ND - where should I go to find the most ducks I can hammer on for 7 days straight" posts.
> 
> In terms of Sask, it will all depend on the moisture up there between now and next late spring. If this year is the beginning of a new cycle, go where it's wetter than average. If this year was an abboration and prairie Canada goes dry again nest year, ND will likely again produce much of the "northern" Central Flyway flight and there will be much closer travel options for your duck hunting. The best traveling duck hunting in the lower 48 in the past several years and for the forseeable future goes to those guys who draw the SD general tags, and you have about a 1/2 chance of drawing one any given year. About 1/3 the number (~8k) of NR's apply for those 4k tags than the total number of NR's that actually hunt ND, and it is the premier duck hunting in the lower 48 - just best to plan your trip for a week or so after the ND 24/7 hammer fest begins.


First of all, I _am not _waggling my finger at the resident hunters - although I don't believe that your Game and Fish Department and legislators have made the changes they have without thinking that they had fairly broad based support. But it's not for me to judge anyway - it's your backyard and you run it the way you want. I would never suggest that it should be otherwise.

Clearly, you view things differently out there. A few years ago our Wisconsin DNR proposed rasing the cost of nonresident fishing licenses by $5 and the tourism department and hospitality industry went apoplectic. You would have thpought that someone voted to outlaw sex! It was going to be the death of the tourism industry in Wisconsin, all the Illinois tourists would stay away because they could not aford the extra $5 , yada, yada, yada. Your G&F Department had a bogus study done that concluded that 30,000 nonresidents only meant a little over $3,000,000 into the North Dakota economy. Gee, I guess we all only spent $100 apiece. We must really be cheapskates!

I know my personal choice doesn't mean a lick to the state's economy but there are many who are now looking elsewhere. The place where we stayed this year had vacancies the entire time when a few years ago you couldn't beg, borrow or steal a room in that area. The price of gas isn't helping any either although, obviously, it's not stopping me from looking even further away.

Regarding the length of the season, if one hunts in an area that straddles the new zone lines, we are down to only 7 season days a season - not 14.

But hey, I'm cooperating here.

The environment has become anti-nonresident and I'm ready to call it thanks for the memories. So I'll make my plea again. Would appreciate any advice anyone woulld be willing to offer on the viability of trying to free lance it in Saskatchewan and generally where to go and what to expect.  :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide

aztec,

Pardon my brief reply but i'm trying to get out of here to enjoy my 2nd and 3rd days of duck hunting in ND in October. Yes, I live in what should be the best duck hunting area in the continent, and I will duck hunt in ND in October exactly 3 days this year (last year it was two). Drove double digit hours from here and spent twice that many days (and a bunch of $) hunting waterfowl elsewhere in October, *and I live in ND* (_how ironic is that_).

We feel the same disappointments and pressure you do, and apparantly other NR's do too (NR waterfowlers declined 6% last year and R's declined 8%). As more land gets subjected to exclusivity through buy/lease/o/g, there is less available to the freelancers and it just isn't much fun out there anymore during the peak use periods - fewer birds left around and a ton of guys chasing them on less and less available ground. Someday, ND tourism will figure out they picked the wrong dance partners and sides of the issues in the ND hunting debates.

On Sask, I wasn't being sarcastic, and I gave you all the info you need for planning a successful duck hunt - but you'll need to do your homework. Hunted same place this and last year. Last year above-average moisture and there were ducks everywhere. This year average moisture and ducks were very few. Good duck areas will vary substantially from year to year.


----------



## aztec

Thanks for both replies. Shoot straight, shoot often.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Ok, I have read all the replies to this, and I only have one thing to say. If hunting in North Dakota is so bad, and so hard to get on land, then why is it that I find myself being pushed off of what I used to call "my" hunting grounds? I used to be able to hunt just about any where I wanted to when I was younger around my home town, "Edmore". I don't understand it anymore. How is it that there are so many guys going out and leasing land, and what not just to be able to go out and shoot a couple birds. In my opinion its plain stupidity. I have seen it happening for years, and their is only one way to stop it. The only way to get North Dakota back to the way it used to be is for the Non-Residents to finally realize that you don't need to pay someone to take you out and shoot a bird. Come on guys, I love hunting as much as the next guy, but when you are paying guides and outfitters to take you out and shoot a bird, thats where the problems start. If you think about it, if no one was willing to pay to shoot a couple of birds, what do you think would happen to all the land these a-holes have posted and leased up. It would open all of it back up to the normal hunter not willing to pay to shoot a bird. I know you guys say its getting harder and harder to get on land up here, but your not helping matters any by just giving up and moving on. I just beleive that if everyone was to ban paying guides and outfitters for one year, it would break alot of them down to the point that all this leased land would be open again. I am sorry that I am putting alot of the blame on NR's, but Its hard to see many residents paying to shoot a bird. If you want to say that its to hard to get on land, everything has changed, then talk to your buddies that come up here and do it the "easy" way, and get them to freelance it just once. I wish I could say how many fields I used to hunt, are not property to these dickheads. I guess you can say I really really dislike guides and there theory's on hunting. I don't see how they can charge to shoot something that is not legally theres. Maybe its not the fact that things have changed, maybe its the fact that there are the select few individuals out there that are playing on the fact that they can charge guys to shoot birds, its pure stupidity in my opinion. I guess I have displayed my colors. If anyone has any disagreements, which I am sure their will be, thats fine. I just don't see the point on knocking ND for not staying the same it was years ago, when its impossible for something to never change. Its all got to start with people realizing they don't need to pay moron's to go shoot a bird and have fun. Just my :2cents: , conversations like this make me wanna uke: uke: uke: uke: :eyeroll: :******:


----------



## aztec

honkerexpress:

I could not agree with you more and I am sure that there are many ND residents that are frustrated with the situation. Unfortunately, it seems that there are too many people willing to spend the money for outfitter/guides. They do not have the motivation or the ability, I guess, to put in the time scouting and learning the lay of the land.

I have put in many an hour and miles on the truck over the years. We started a little slow but over the years learned many spots, developed relationships with landowners, and tried new areas. I cannot believe the prices that some of these guides (actually I refer to them as "access brokers") are charging for darn little real guiding. I've seen these guys and about all some of them do is a little scouting and then drive a group of guys out on some road, point in the direction of the pothole, and say go get 'em. That is not guiding in my book and I refuse to pay it as do the hunters that I know.

In many way, we have the same situation in Wisconsin when it comes to fishing. Lake access has become worse over the years and you fight the jet skiers and speed boats - but that is another topic.

I definitely empathize with you. In some ways it is easier as a nonresident to say well, if I am going to drive 750 miles, I might as well do another 500 to possibly find a better situation.

If you can get the referendum started to ban outfitters and guides, I'll move to North Dakota just so I can vote for it!!! :beer:


----------



## goldhunter470

Great post Honker!!! You hit the nail on the head.

Just a side though; what do you guys think of raising the price of a general game license twenty or thirty bucks to get more land into PLOTS? It is a small price to pay to get access. Better than $200 bucks a gun to get access to private land.


----------



## aztec

I'm all for it but if you ask the nonresidents to pay an additional $20 or $30 then you should allow them to hunt the PLOTS land through the entire season - unlike the current situation. We have already helped pay for the PLOTS land but are banned from any kind of hunting/access during the second week of October. Due to business demands, that is the best time for me to be out there and I have been thrown off the land I helped to acquire. I never see anybody on the PLOTS land anyway!


----------



## KEN W

I would be more in favor of increasing the habitat stamp so everyone buying any kind of hunting license helps pay.


----------



## Ref

I think almost everyone would be in favor of putting up more money that would go toward land access, but NR's have done that in the past and have not gotten access to the land that they have helped to acquire. That has to change before you are going to get everyone to jump on board with this.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I think the PLOTS closing for a week makes for good bird refuge during this time IF it doesn't get pounded by the resident which then to me would defeat the purpose. Positive thinking is most residents probably have access to more private land (although getting tougher for everyone) than the average NR who I think somewhat thrive off of the PLOTS maps, which then makes sense to close it off to the majority of the pressure for a week. On another note.......

Are the PLOTS really that good for waterfowl anyway? I see a few water holes on 'em but nothing to get crazy over. Most of the PLOTS that I've run across look a lot more like pheasant habitat. I guess if that was a lazy afternoon option during my stay I'd just arrange my week to have the access.

As far as freelancing in Canada goes, I have no idea.


----------



## aztec

Most of the PLOTS land is not that good for waterfowl. However, this year we found that two of our favorite spots were now in PLOTS and we were unable to hunt both. Interestingly, some of the background on PLOTS is that the original legislative intent was to prohibit NR's from pheasant hunting on the PLOTS land the first week of the pheasant season but other hunting was to be allowed. However, when the administrative rule came out someone at the Game and Fish Department supposedly "mistakenly" (maybe intentionally) wrote the rule in a general way and prohibited NR's from all hunting during the first week of pheasant hunting. It was reported that this was going to be corrected but it has not been. It is plain WRONG, gentlemen, to ban hunters from the land that they helped acquire. Anyone still wondering why people are getting disgusted with the situation and deciding to go elsewhere? :x


----------



## goosehunter29

when and how long......I am sure we can work out something for next year.

start dreaming of the last week of Sept 06.

keep in touch.......GH29


----------



## KEN W

Aztec,,,,not quite right.The GNF did not write the bill and did not mistakenly leave out the word pheasant.The idea was introduced as part of the bill that split the waterfowl and upland licenses.The upland part contained the non-res. restriction the first week.

The GNF originally said it was for pheasants only.But sportsmen in the state asked our Attorney General for an opinion....and HE said the law does not say pheasants.So it is for all non-res. hunting.

Better this way....easier for Game Wardens to enforce.

Since most of us go back to work the monday after the opening weekend,the PLOTS basically don't get hunted much during that first week.So it is opening day all over again the second weekend.

It's not going to get changed because the state's sportsmen favor it and the G/O also favor it because it brings more non-res. to hunt with them,since they can't hunt PLOTS.The restriction became law in 2003 and wasn't even brought up in 2005.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> It's not going to get changed because the state's sportsmen favor it and the G/O also favor it because it brings more non-res. to hunt with them,since they can't hunt PLOTS.


Isn't that what you're fighting??? Why not open the PLOTS then to make it easier for the NR freelancer to keep freelance hunting on more available habitat instead of making it harder for them to find places to hunt and easier to hire the outfitter, so then you pinch the g/o at the same time.....??


----------



## KEN W

Your'e right Goldy....but ND sportsmen aren't going to give up this perk so more NR can hunt on PLOTS.


----------



## aztec

Then give us the money back that you stole from us. You charged us for acquisition of the land but then restrict our use of it. You are not a very honorable bunch, are you?


----------



## Ithaca1

Stay in Wisconsin and shoot ducks if you don't like our regs and cheap licenses.


----------



## KEN W

Plan your hunt around that week,or move here.

As far as giving you your money back....you have already told us you aren't coming back....so your money won't go to any more PLOTS.


----------



## northdakotakid

Come on guys...... Are you saying that your dollars were stolen? It seems that every time I get on here and preach about how SPORTSMEN.. not NR or RES ...need to understand that the big picture does matter and that there are way to many SPORTSMEN out there that worry only of this year, this day and this hunt ... YOU ARE MISSING THE BOAT!!!

*North Dakota also has one of the largest federal waterfall production area networks in the nation. *



> Waterfowl Production Areas (WPAs) are the Prairie Jewels of the National Wildlife Refuge System.
> WPAs preserve wetlands and grasslands critical to waterfowl and other wildlife. These public lands, managed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, were included in the National Wildlife Refuge System in 1966 through the National Wildlife Refuge Administration Act.
> 
> The Duck Stamp Act, passed in 1934, was amended by Congress in 1958 to authorize acquisition of wetlands as WPAs. Thus began one of the most aggressive acquisition campaigns in history; a race against drainage tile and ditches.
> 
> Nearly 95 percent of WPAs are located in the prairie pothole areas of North and South Dakota, Minnesota, and Montana. North Dakota alone has 39 percent of the Nation's WPAs. Other key states are Michigan, Nebraska, Wisconsin, and Iowa. Idaho and Maine each have one WPA.
> 
> There are over 26,000 WPAs. They average 223 acres in size.


These are also located here and are open to all sportsman......it seems that nothing is ever good enough. Where is the conservation? Where is the compassion for the land and the animals?

People need a lesson in ethics.... why is it that you must shoot a limit every time you go out? Sure it is the goal, but as you move on in life I hope that you learn that the journey is what makes the prize. I have been fortunate enough to have grown up here and to have had the opportunity to experience North Dakota in a way that few other sportsman ever get the opportunity to, but after all of the hunts I have been on I hold one thing very close.....the experience.

Oh I can hear your little voice in your head now, "so do I".....then why is it that every time we get on a topic sooner or later a Res or a NR brings up the access card...or the Guide/Outfitter card? Ladies and Gentleman, you are your own worse enemy, as SPORTSMEN(NR orR). You complain about the things you cause and feel as though someone else is at the root of them because you where forced to do something because someone else did something..blah blah blah...

The fact of the matter is that if you did what was right, not easy, it would solve most of the problems.....then if you help support what was right you would solve most of the rest...Mother Nature gets the remainder as her problems.

The problem is not a Res or NR issue ... it is a SPORTSMEN'S ISSUE. When there are different "classes" within a group fighting for individual rights as apposed to the group, the group losses as a whole. So as long as we continue to fight for individual rights we will continue to loose the foothold as SPORTSMEN on our heritage, one state at a time, one sport at a time until all together our legacy is gone and there are no places left to practice it and no SPORTSMEN left to continue them. This is the sad truth. United we stand or alone we fall.

So the next time you want to complain about loosing access or about someone getting a guide, don't. You are probably talking to someone that has lost more and complained less while hopefully doing something about it rather than stroking their own ego by passing the responsibility unto someone else instead of themselves for their misfortunes. Learn to be a SPORTSMAN again, learn why we go, learn why we leave it better than we found it...why we take our neighbor's kid hunting....why we go to town for a beer on the opening night of deer season...why we pick up people stranded on the side of the rode...or help someone with a flat tire....

I know that this is wordy, opinionated but as a RESIDENT of this state I am very aware of how important all SPORTSMEN are to the survival of this place. Yes economically and conservatively, but we all as SPORTSMEN need to reevaluate why we are SPORTSMEN, if not our traditions and our heritage will disappear, in our lifetime not our children's. 
[/quote]


----------



## aztec

Ithaca1 said:


> Stay in Wisconsin and shoot ducks if you don't like our regs and cheap licenses.


I *don't* like your regs and I *don't* plan to come back except to drive through on my way to hunt Saskatchewan. Your licenses are not cheap and your state extorts money under false pretenses. Only in North Dakota could that happen. Most states welcome tourism - yours discourages it. I guess that's why your economy is in such great shape and your small towns all look so prosperous.

This thread started with asking for a little help which a couple of people generously provided. The rest has been static and rhetoric. To what purpose, I do not know.


----------



## djleye

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Gosh, I don't know why there were people that would not help you, I cannot for the life of me, figure that one out!!!! :withstupid:



> Well, all of you North Dakota folks have finally worn me down


"


> your" ducks.


----------



## KEN W

aztec said:


> Ithaca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay in Wisconsin and shoot ducks if you don't like our regs and cheap licenses.
Click to expand...

I *don't* like your regs and I *don't* plan to come back except to drive through on my way to hunt Saskatchewan. Your licenses are not cheap and your state extorts money under false pretenses. Only in North Dakota could that happen.quote]

Sorry but you are disallusioned....the Manitoba license cost $150.The Sask license costs $127.More expensive than ours....so are they extorting money also?Plus another $15 for the federal stamp and $50 to register your guns when you cross.Plus you are driving farther.And gas is close to $4.00 per gallon.So don't give us this extorting garbage.

And there is talk up there about requireing a limited number of tags.Plus they are thinking about requireing a guide and limiting your license to one week.

ND might seem like a good deal then.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

> ....Resident hunters are just tired of being overrun by non-res.Be it here or in Canada.


AMEN brother Ken!! :beer:


----------



## aztec

"And there is talk up there about requireing a limited number of tags.Plus they are thinking about requireing a guide and limiting your license to one week. "

None of which they have actually done. ND added $4 or $5 to the license for PLOTS which 25,000 to 30,000 nonresidents have paid for several years only to be legislated off the land that they helped pay to acquire. I call that taking money under false pretenses. What term would you use to whitewash it and rationalize it. Then you let only residents hunt a MIGRATORY WATERFOWL (get the emphasis?) a week early. I will acknowledge that I could conceivably hunt the first week in October but business demands make it difficult for me the first week of the month. So my first chance is the second week of October and then you keep me off of the PLOTS land.

How much less PLOTS land would there be for you to enjoy if you hadn't ripped off the nonresidents?

I don't care if Sask. charges more. This isn't about that.

By the way, you do not own every duck that flys over or lands in your state even though that seems to be the prevailing attitude. Migratory waterfowl belong to no one and all should have an equal right to pursue them. You can charge what you want but when you artificially restrict access, you cross the line.


----------



## KEN W

You still don't know anything about Canada.They have residents only the first 2 weeks of their season on ducks and dark geese.And Manitoba allows res. to hunt geese all day the entire season....non-res. can't until the middle of Oct.

"By the way, you do not own every duck that flys over or lands in your state even though that seems to be the prevailing attitude. Migratory waterfowl belong to no one and all should have an equal right to pursue them. You can charge what you want but when you artificially restrict access, you cross the line."

So those same thoughts don't apply to Canada???????? :eyeroll: Those migratory waterfowl are up there also.

To use your words....Canadians are artificially restricting access.....are they not then crossing the line???

So I guess Canada is just as tough on non-res. as we are....and make their laws resident friendly just like we do.So don't tell us we are an island when it comes to non-res.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

axtec,

I want to ask you something,

Why do you need to hunt somewhere other then your home state?

The answer to that question is the reason most sportsmen, R and NR, want to protect what ND has to offer for years and generations to come. We don't simply want the resources, in your case waterfowl, to ourselves, but rather to insure their future for everyone to enjoy for years to come.

Federal regulations allow every state to regulate waterfowl as they see fit, as long as those regulations fit the federal guidelines set for that season.


----------



## aztec

It isn't just the early start in ND that is the problem and I was aware of the later NR start in Canada. But at least they don't take people's money for land acquisition and then use it to keep people out. NR's would be better off without the PLOTS program because you are making us pay, swallowing up the land that we hunted and banning us from it at the same time. Apparently, you haven't ever noticed but people react really negatively when you steal their money. But hey, like I said , keep your state, I'm cooperating here. Started out just trying to get a little info. I gave up hope of geting anything productive out of this discussion several posts back. Silly me. I should have known that all I would get from North Dakota waterfowlers is a bunch of shuckin' and jivin' and my pocket picked.


----------



## aztec

HUNTNFISHND said:


> axtec,
> 
> The answer to that question is the reason most sportsmen, R and NR, want to protect what ND has to offer for years and generations to come. We don't simply want the resources, in your case waterfowl, to ourselves, but rather to insure their future for everyone to enjoy for years to come.


What a crock of you know what. I'm sure that you are motivated by pure virtue and altruism. uke: uke: uke: That's why you folks overgraze the prairie and drain every pothole you can and bale 'em up when they go dry.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

aztec wrote: "That's why you folks overgraze the prairie and drain every pothole you can and bale 'em up when they go dry."

Your digging yourself an even deeper hole! :eyeroll:

With your attitude I would like to suggest that you just *stay home*!


----------



## aztec

Yeah, I know, the truth hurts, doesn't it? I just have to laugh when you guys try to cloak yourself in a concern for the resource. I'm sure everyone from outside your state really buys into that one.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Aztec, it's only one week. I think it's a restriction the NR can still easily work around. If the ND game and fish really wanted to screw you on the PLOTS they wouldn't put out the maps. It's not that big a deal, let it go.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Straight up and simple..... R's of this great state are not out there pounding the pavement begging for you gas dollars, license dollars, motel dollars, or anything else you bring into this state. We don't care if unappreciative NRs don't come back because they're unhappy with a few regs.

I'm sick and tired of listening to disillusioned NRs talk about what THEY think WE should do with OUR resources. I don't have a problem with the NRs that come in, freelance, and respect what we have to offer. But, those NRs that come to our home, freelance or not, take advantage of what our state does offer them, then b&tch about the methods we are using to preseve what they are here to utilize, well.... they can just take a flying leap.

So, for those NR's out there that are here to help us preseve what you came to get.....for those NR's that are willing to make a few sacrifices to maintain great wildlife and maintain great relations, come on down!! We'll gladly take you!

But, if you're going to b&tch about something you don't have a say in in the first place, then stay the hell out!


----------



## gandergrinder

> Yeah, I know, the truth hurts, doesn't it? I just have to laugh when you guys try to cloak yourself in a concern for the resource. I'm sure everyone from outside your state really buys into that one.


You are one of the people that is to ignorant to realize that the reason you come to ND is for the quality hunting that you can't find in your home state. You are also the same type of person that will change ND into what you left in Wisconsin.

This analogy might work a little better for you. 
Many people built lake cabins to get away from the city. Pretty soon everyone else thought it was a great idea too. Now everyone leaves the city, travels to the lake, to find the same thing they tried to get away from ......the city.

So too shall it be with ND and hunting.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I could respond to Aztec's little post, but whats the point. Its not worth the time to explain something some people won't understand. If you don't like your experience here, then please stay home and let us enjoy what we have. If you can't take the good with the bad and realize that North Dakota won't bow down to all the NR's and thier problems, then just don't bother coming here anymore. I myself beleive its not hard for just NR's anymore, its the same spot most R's find themselves in. So before you continue to bad mouth Nodak, please take a look at where your from and think about what your opinions on hunting has done there. If you don't like the way things are ran here to ensure years of hunting for our future generations. Maybe you should think about taking up another sport or for god sakes go buy a chicken and eat that. Just my two cents on this topic. I can't stand listening to someone tell us Nodak's what we should do. I have put up with alot of crap from NR's this year, and its not going to get any better anytime soon. But then again, thats another topic. Sorry that I came off like that, but I do get along with some NR's, but others just make me sick. uke: uke: uke: :lost:


----------



## gaddyshooter

Aztec

You are an out of state hunter, as am I. It is a priveledge that we get to hunt at all in THEIR state. Their regulations are what the Nd G&F set them at. They have the right to do that. If you want to be received as a GUEST in their state then you have to go by the rules. Pretty simple. So you can't hunt on PLOTS during that week. So what. Go hunt the other thousands of acres that are there.


----------



## Nolte

I find a few things amusing about this whole post.

If you can't tell aztec is a bit frustrated that a few of his favorite spots have turned into plots and due to his time available to come to ND he can't hunt them. I agree in his first post there are some serious sarcastic overtones. But then everybody jumps on him like he's shooting hundreds of ducks over his limit. In that he gets upset and the whole heart of the subject spirals out of hand and turns into a NR and Res issue again.

Here is my take on a lot of this stuff that gets me. If you want the truth of it, the vast majority of hunters are not resposible in any way for the status of our game populations. Yes we do harvest some,help with conservation programs, or give to organizations like DU and Delta. The real success in waterfowl populations in ND lies directly in the hands of the farmers, crp programs, other large non-farm landowners, and weather. So please don't lay any claim on it's success and status just because you live in ND. An increase in Sportsmen are a result of thriving game populations not the other way around. 
"I'm sick and tired of listening to disillusioned NRs talk about what THEY think WE should do with OUR resources"

"OUR Resources" give me a break. I've got no clue about what conservation programs you help out with, but this type of thinking is exactly what has made the situtation of hunting into a downward spiral. Are they still yours when they fly south, or how about when that deer walks across the SD border. Nobody should lay claim to any game populations cause they aren't your's or anyone else's, unless they are surrounded by a high fence and a net.

In WI we have no Non Res or Res split for anything, not for deer tags, bear allocations, or any form of hunting except Non-Res can't trap, Otherwise it's all the same except for a higher price tag. I find it funny that ND res get worked up on this when you get the whole first week to yourselves, non-Res can't hunt plots(public land) for 7 days, and non Res only can hunt for two 7 day periods. I'm betting the majority of it comes in Oct so Nov is virtually free of Non-Res taking up all the limited spots.

There are sportsmen and slobs everywhere regardless of what their address is. If we all made a little effort to explain the better ways to do things instead of jumpin down each other's throats all the time we'd be better off. As Hunters we shouldn't be B&tchin towards each other but be fighting against the people that want to take our hunting rights away totally.

Also, the situation in WI is not due to Hunters but more a factor of urban sprawl, and people in urban areas pricing land out of rural residents pricing. Every body of water has it's lakeshore gobbled up which make it hard for waterfowl to find spots to nest, and with all the available water to the west there is little reason for them to take up long term residence here. With the added hunting pressure early they tend to find the refuge areas quickly and remain there until pushed out by colder temps.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

> "OUR Resources" give me a break. I've got no clue about what conservation programs you help out with, but this type of thinking is exactly what has made the situtation of hunting into a downward spiral. Are they still yours when they fly south, or how about when that deer walks across the SD border. Nobody should lay claim to any game populations cause they aren't your's or anyone else's, unless they are surrounded by a high fence and a net.


As ND sportsmen that vote for legislators, participate in lobbying efforts and voice our opinions, that is how we are responsible for the status and success of our game . And yes, that can have everything to do with wildlife populations and OUR resources. You don't have to adopt a pothole, own acerage, or control the weather to have an impact on the wildlife and hunting resources in this state.

Just look what has happened in other states, like WI, Sportsmen and other groups were over run by fill in the blank organizations that have taken over hunting or habitat, etc.... We don't want to be like that in ND. So yes, the ND sportsmen will do what ever we can to preserve OUR natural resources ie: WMA's, CRP, etc, whether it's in the form of more restrictions on hunting or higher licensing fees.

OUR resources are exactly that, ours.... whether you are talking about the birds that happen to spend X amount of time in ND or the land that is keeping them here, either way they are our resources for as long as they are here and they can and will be protected in many ways. Just like landowners can pick and choose who gets access to certain acres, the Sportsmen of ND do have some say over who gets access to hunting in this entire state.

As for making it a NR v R issue, aztec did that himself when he came down on the way NRs are treated by Rs. What everyone needs to remember is that when you go to another state to visit, hunt, etc....you are a guest, you sure better act like one.


----------



## KEN W

Nolte said:


> "OUR Resources" give me a break.  I've got no clue about what conservation programs you help out with, but this type of thinking is exactly what has made the situtation of hunting into a downward spiral. Are they still yours when they fly south, or how about when that deer walks across the SD border. Nobody should lay claim to any game populations cause they aren't your's or anyone else's, unless they are surrounded by a high fence and a net.


Yes,our constitution says ALL wildlife belongs to the people of ND.That means they are "OUR" resourses while they are within the state of ND.So we get to make the laws.


----------



## gaddyshooter

Exactly. Makes sence. Instead of just being happy that we are allowed to come and hunt as a NR, some people still find something to complain about. Most, like me, live in an area that has hunting that is below the quality of hunting offered in ND and have no right to complain about the priveledge to come and spend a week or two in your great state. God forbid, if anything would ever happen to where I am divorced, I will be moving there asap. For now, I am stuck in Illinois. Thank you for the oppurtunity to come and visit. I skipped this year due to financial reasons, but I WILL be back next year. (and can't wait already)


----------



## Nolte

Lvn2hnt

So the only difference I see in Res and Non-Res non-farming non-landowner is that you can vote for legislators in your state. After writing numerous letters on certain issues and voting for legislators based on certain topics I can say that If that is our best defense in preserving our hunting heritage. We're Screwed. Simple as That.

I also remember reading that many of your CRP contracts are coming due and also that others want to enroll in the program but are being bogged down in the process. If I was a ND resident sportsmen that would be my A1 priority in the near future.

Whenever I visit another area to hunt I always act courteous and friendly, both in town and when dealing with landowners. It goes a long way and its the way I act when I'm back home. I just hate the idea how some people think that all Non Res need to act like they are walking on egg shells all the time so they don't piss off the resident sportsmen, who most likely don't own the land we try to access or the establishments we use when we visit. If everyone would just quit thinking every other hunter they see is the enemy we'd be much better off.

As for what should be done in ND, my belief is this. They should cap it at 20,000 with 2 5-dayperiods at $150, and 5,000 1 5-day period at 75$. No zones. Hunters under 18 no cap and 1/3 normal price. The quotas should be higher than SD because I think there is much better available habitat. Also if groups apply for a 2 period license and only come out for one, return that allotment back into the 5,000 group as a first come basis so people who didn't get drawn can come out on a short basis. There is no perfect solution in any form of quota allotment but this could be a working start. I really don't like to see raising prices because it can price people out of being able to enjoy our natural resources, which makes way for the guys with the biggest money clip getting to enjoy it. The same priniciple that drives average resident guys out of spots.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Nolte, very valid points and good ideas. But, there are many other differences between Rs and NRs, not saying they are good, bad or indifferent, but there are other differences. Still, you have good ideas about how better hunting relationships could be formed between different groups.

I don't think that you are one of the bad "hunters", (there are bad Rs and NRs no matter what). And in no way was I trying to imply that earlier, but, when I hear others blatantly and outright b&tching about what they are or are not allowed to do when a guest in someone else's home, that just gets my blood boiling.

Believe me, I'm not completely anit-NR's, I'm just tired of guys like aztec that complain about what they have available to them. Some NRs and Rs are just so dang hard to please and it's these petty cat-fights that prevent strong relationships from uniting against many things that we all agree need to be changed.

I am glad that there are NRs and Rs out there that truly appreciated just being able to hunt. It guys like that that make hunting what it was intended to be. And, I know that a vast majority of NRs and Rs on this site are grateful to have what we do.


----------



## Bob Kellam

With all the has been said in all of the previous posts one thing always keeps getting lost and that is the fact that ND is the breeding ground for many of these ducks, They don't just magically appear. Landowners, Myself included often times go to great lengths to make sure that we wait until the nesting is done prior to any hay harvest in sensitive areas. North Dakota residents are very protective of North Dakotas natural resources. I for one wish we had the habitat to open the flood gates and allow everyone to hunt all season long. it just is not possible to do and try and maintain any degree of quality hunting. North Dakotans are often portrayed as Anti NR, Not so! just don't confuse our love of our natural resources, lifestyle and the desire to conserve them with a selfish attitude or being anti NR.

These are old facts but the numbers do not lie. Prairie Canada hosted 47,000+/- waterfowl hunters in 2003 North Dakota hosted 52,000+/- waterfowl hunters in about 1/4 of the total area. Pressure and exclusivity are on the increase every year, maybe not in all areas but I talked with a friend hunting in Central ND this weekend. He started out with plan A and plan B the last time we talked he was on plan F and still looking to find an area without 20 trucks working it.

North Dakota is a vast place. there is waterfowl all over the state. Many like me know of some out of the way honey holes that produce on every trip and they are out there. PLOTS land plays no part in any of them that I know of except nesting areas. If you want easy hunting and feel it is owed to you because of the cost of a license PLOTS land is your savior. If you want quality hunting you can find it but don't expect to find it easy. Concentrating hunters in a select area because some communities want it to be that way does not mean all of the waterfowl in ND is going to be in that area. Trust me the "Golden Crescent" is NOT where the best waterfowl hunting in ND is in my view of a quality hunt It may be where the most advertising dollars are spent. Think outside of the box and outside of PLOTS and you will find quality hunting, until word of mouth spreads and it turns into another crowd control venture. Like it or not ND has rules and regulations to guide our "Guest" hunters, just like South Dakota, Minnesota, Montana, Wisconsin and Canada. you need to accept the rules and abide by them when you buy a license or don't go there and hunt. IT IS THAT SIMPLE!!!!!!!! No one is forcing you to spend your money in another state.

Bob


----------



## Gary Bottger

Sometimes I do wonder where my money goes for a Federal Waterfowl Stamp? :roll: It may be yours while it's within your borders but we all pay for it.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Aztec,

Under the '03 $5 habitat kicker bill, ND residents agreed (actually suggested) to take the $5 hit too to help improve access for everyone, though the access crunch was largely created by NR demand and more commercialized hunting practices. It cost the NR's 7 days out of an ~ 120 effective PLOTS season. And, there was no ambiguity or confusion whatsover by the ND sportspersons involved with the bill as to the scope of the 7 day restriction. It's very plain and straightforward language and means now what we understood it said then.

Nolte,



> Otherwise it's all the same except for a higher price tag.


Not exactly - WI also has a spring turkey lottery that heavily favors R's.



> I'm betting the majority of it comes in Oct so Nov is virtually free of Non-Res taking up all the limited spots.


Most of our over-use/pressure comes in October. However, the last few years, what used to be the last vestage of sanity - November - has seen more and more pressure too. And what folks tend to forget about is that waterfowl really bunches up later in the season, so there are significantly fewer opportunites then, even when decent numbers of birds remain. And we've all been spoiled lately by what have been extended ND Falls. Anyone planning an ND waterfowl hunt in November will find mostly empty skies many if not most years out of 100. The later hunting, when we get it, is just a little bonus, not a substitute for what should be (but is not) good, reasonably-sane October hunting.

By the way, the area I hunted over the weekend was low on birds and lousey with hunters. Despite scouting 3 hours Friday night, I didn't pull the trigger Saturday. An area that used to be one of the last great unknowns has become over-run, in just 5 years. All the productive areas were o/g leased or available only to the highest bidder. I've never seen so many hunters in this area on any weekend, say nothing about the last weekend in October, and there was relatively few birds, the vast majority in pay-only areas.

Heard a cute story, though, from a very reliable source. There's a chopped corn field in the area the mallards can't stay out of. One evening, a group from SC worked out a financial arrangement with the landowner. When they showed up the next morning, the landowner was waiting for them and they were told they'd need to move on to something else, as someone had called later and offered more. Would anyone think to have a "Plan B" when you've agreed to pay?

Anyone who thinks paying "a little" for access to game is okay and reasonable better prepared to keep bidding. Paying "just a little" won't last either.


----------



## aztec

That is not a cute story. Around these parts we have a term for landowners like that. It is the same term as the aperture on the backside of the human body halfway between the feet and the head. I'll bet if it had been a resident hunter rather than a South Carolina group, you wouldn't think it was so cute.


----------



## KEN W

Nolte said:


> As for what should be done in ND, my belief is this. They should cap it at 20,000 with 2 5-dayperiods at $150, and 5,000 1 5-day period at 75$. No zones. Hunters under 18 no cap and 1/3 normal price.  The quotas should be higher than SD because I think there is much better available habitat. Also if groups apply for a 2 period license and only come out for one, return that allotment back into the 5,000 group as a first come basis so people who didn't get drawn can come out on a short basis. There is no perfect solution in any form of quota allotment but this could be a working start. I really don't like to see raising prices because it can price people out of being able to enjoy our natural resources, which makes way for the guys with the biggest money clip getting to enjoy it. The same priniciple that drives average resident guys out of spots.


Nolte.....we are doing this now.....all kids under 16 pay resident fees and follow resident laws....hunt all season,no zones.


----------



## Nolte

Guys

I agree with pretty much all of what you've said, I think there needs to be quota limits for licenses in just about all the areas we hunt, if we want to keep any sort of quality hunting available. I don't like the mentality of raising prices to sort out the people that are serious because then it becomes a pay to play game. I have some friends who are big into Sheep tags, and it is downright ridiculous what they pay. In fact they pay more to just apply in some states than I do to hunt as a Non-Res in areas. But there is no way that Sheep populations could support the demand to hunt them.

Dan
I don't agree with you Res being favoried in WI on the Turkey tags. The only way that is the case is if you are a Res landowner with more than 50 acres and are applying in the same zone as you own land. I personally haven't gotten a turkey tag earlier than the 5th season for 4 years. The year before that I got drawn for the first but that was because I didn't get drawn at all the year before and had preference. And Believe me, the birds get very educated after the first couple of seasons, you can't just yelp a few times and expect them to come in. Most times they don't even respond to a call.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Nolte,

Please see the following link, page 7:

http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/hun ... /Guide.pdf


----------



## Nolte

Dan
I stand corrected. I also liked the guide, I never knew the DNR had one. I believe that in most of the zones it still is fairly easy to draw a tag, even being a Non-Res. In fact many give out two tags, thus every person applying received one, and there were xtra. I know this isn't the case in all zones but in our zone, some of the hunters got two tags. It ticks me off a little when they are trying to get their second bird, when I'm on my first hunt. But I'd do it if I got the chance. I guess that's just the way it plays out sometimes.


----------



## DJRooster

A previous post stated that Wisconsin is suffering from urban sprawl and that was the reason their hunting had declined well in North Dakota we are also suffering from sprawl but it is rural sprawl. Our sprawl comes from our own residents and from non-residents so we are getting a double dose and that is what gets people from here a little defensive. For a person coming from another state, aztec seems to have all the answers when in fact he is only concerned about his own interests so a person who is self centered should not be so hard on the people of North Dakota for acting like he is. We love our state for what it is and not for what others want it to be. One week of not hunting PLOTS land does not make a season but if that is what makes the difference good luck in Sask!


----------



## aztec

DJRooster said:


> A previous post stated that Wisconsin is suffering from urban sprawl and that was the reason their hunting had declined well in North Dakota we are also suffering from sprawl but it is rural sprawl. Our sprawl comes from our own residents and from non-residents so we are getting a double dose and that is what gets people from here a little defensive. For a person coming from another state, aztec seems to have all the answers when in fact he is only concerned about his own interests so a person who is self centered should not be so hard on the people of North Dakota for acting like he is. We love our state for what it is and not for what others want it to be. One week of not hunting PLOTS land does not make a season but if that is what makes the difference good luck in Sask!


Well, I'm glad that you are all having such a good time assassinating my character but the factof the matter is that I have said *over and over and over* that I am NOT trying to tell you how to run your state....with the possible exception of it being wrong to restrict our use of the PLOTS land that we helped pay for.

I don't have all of the answers or even some of them.. I have been very appreciative of the good hunts that I have had out there, I am not a game hog by any means having always been satisfied with the experience rather than the body count, I have tried to have as little impact on the land as possible, picking up empties, being very careful to respect the landowners wishes on areas that can be hunted, closing gates etc.... all of the things that you are supposed to do.

However, some of you, not all, but some, seem to think that I am under some obligation to like how you do things. I do not like how you are doing things and I do not care for a lot of the attitudes that I see expressed here.

Furthermore, coming to your state is NOT the same as being a guest in your home. This is the USA, it is a free country that many have served honorably (including myself) and we are talking about a migratory bird here that is just as dependent on the habitat in a large number of states for food, staging, wintering, pair bonding, etc as it is for the area that they breed.

So don't put words in my mouth. Run your damn state the way you want - if it was such a paradise outside of the month of October, as some claim,there would be more than 650,000 people living there. Just don't ask me to buy into your way of doing things because I visit once a year.


----------



## Dan Bueide

> if it was such a paradise outside of the month of October, as some claim,there would be more than 650,000 people living there.


Some of us base our 12 month status in large part on the last 4 months of every year - a close connection to hunting is THAT important to us - and that's why some of us get so HOT about these issues.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Aztec, from another NR's point of view, I think a guy can come on here and without looking for trouble, give an opinion on a restriction/reg. and get some feedback in a pretty normal type of conversation. However I think when you attack the hell out of something you have to expect it in return. I've found out that most of the guys are pretty good at understanding your point of view whether it's right or wrong if you go about it in a civil manner. You aren't helping yourself when you slam the state and its regulations by being hostile. You need to remember that yes this is a free country but also a Nodak web sight.


----------



## northdakotakid

Aztec,

They said the same thing about Las Vegas.....do you think that the residents there appreciate all of the trouble caused by the tourist explosion?

But on the same note they understand that that is all that they can do to remain afloat and prosperous........invite people to visit so they learn to essentially coexist with visitors even if it is uncomfortable.

But you are frankly way out of line. But you are right, you have been cheated by our state. That is what our state and our people are all about, taking something and returning nothing. So those ducks that you shoot that were raised on PLOTS land definately were not something, nor was your access to them following the closure.

You were cheated and you definately deserve something for your sacrifice, because the farmers that enrolled that land into PLOTS...you know the farmers that opened access to this land in return for a modest incentive(considering how much they would get from a g/o) definately does not deserve a shot at them alone on the short closure.

Sir, the reason that we will remain a freelance state is due to programs like this. You have proved time and again your own ignorance about what North Dakota and it's people are about. I have several friends from very different walks of life and places across the US that live for their vacations here in North Dakota and wish that they could find a way to move here. They would disagree with you to no end........you have had your opportunities taken away by other sportsman...not the residents or the Game and Fish of this state.

But you find it justified to curse our state and people after hunting here for how long? Why is it again that you continued to hunt in a place where the people were ignorant and whatever else you used to describe us...oh and a place where we steal peoples money to gain access to lands.

I have a hard time understanding how you lasted here so long under these conditions.......I offered to help you find some areas in Canada, but after you bad mouth OUR STATE and OUR PEOPLE.....WoW, it really does make me feel better that there will be a different Sportsman from another state taking your license slot, and I do hope that they will learn to love this state and all it has to offer.


----------



## HonkerExpress

NorthDakotaKid, I just have one question for you. When can I buy you a beer, that was exactly what I think everyone needed to hear. Whever you are in the area, let me know, I feel its my obligation to buy you a beer after a post like that. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :bartime:


----------

